# Cost of Quality Pet



## eqsandleds (9 mo ago)

I recently lost my Maltipoo who was a rescue. She had a lot more of the Maltese qualities than Poodle so I would like to get a Maltese. How much should a pet grade pup cost? I want a pup from a reputable breeder, but don’t need a show quality dog.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm very sorry about the loss of your pet. I hope you will look at rescue again; there are many wonderful organizations that have fluffy friends waiting for homes. Reputable breeders don't breed mixes, they breed to improve the breed line, and are far more concerned about the health and safety of their puppies than about cost, but they do want to make sure that the dog goes to a good home so price is not a good indicator of the quality of the breeder. 

I urge you to look at your local animal shelters, Northcentral Maltese Rescue, American Maltese Association Rescue, and others to find your next fluff.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

And definitely do not look for a person who says they breed only "pet quality" dogs and puppies. A good breeder will probably have some pups in a litter that are better show prospects than the others, but Maltese have small litters, and a good breeder would be trying for the best. Ask for pedigrees.


----------



## mamarika (9 mo ago)

I am sorry for your loss. Here already find out from the people who you are going to take a puppy because the prices vary greatly. When I lost my friend I even thought about taking a stray dog and saving his life. But I did something different. And I still help the homeless dogs. Now I understand how to build a doghouse out of pallets that would somehow save them from freezing temperatures.


----------

